# Reomod not built for the desert



## Lyle Abrahams (5/10/14)

Ok so my Reo has been taking a real veering here in the desert. Dust and sand just getting in everywhere. Kinda sad I don't get to use her much as she really is a awesome Vape with great flavor been tasting things I haven't tasted in juice before her. 

So I'm guessing I'll be having a serious clean down and just keeping her for home use. Which I spend a very little time at. As I'm working most of the time. So yip, but loving her though. Need to move to better surroundings. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Noddy (5/10/14)

pull a sock over her


----------



## Andre (5/10/14)

Thanks for the report. That is not good. The sock sounds like an idea. Or maybe something like a condom?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (5/10/14)

No problem. Why hide the beauty of your Reo I always say. But I'll let you guys know if I come up something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/14)

Good luck with the Reo in the sand @Lyle Abrahams 
Give her a good bath!
Share some pics


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (5/10/14)

Will do so on my next off day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (26/4/17)

Interesting negative. I live on a true desert, and none of my 32 Reos are worse for wear because of it. The SL's are the only ones that foreign matter can get into with enough volume to require cleaning them out more often than the others. And even that is mostly pocket lint. While it is true that almost none of my out and about with them now days is out in the endless miles of nothingness around Sin City, the earliest ones saw plenty of that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

